# Σωστότερο το "Έλληνες" ή το "έλληνες";



## Ihatemithous (May 22, 2012)

Είδα κάπου την άποψη ότι η λέξη Έλληνας/ες δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο. Αντίθετα είναι μαλλον ορθότερο να γράφεται με μικρό "ε". Και παραθέτω το σχετικό σκεπτικό (το νήμα που γίνεται η συζήτηση έχει σαν θέμα τον εθνοφυλετισμό, και το θέμα της γραφής μπήκε σφήνα. Αναρωτιέμαι με την ευκαιρία και αν ο όρος εθνοφυλετισμός είναι αποδεκτός γενικότερα ή όχι). Εδώ και χρόνια το έγραφα με "Ε" και τις περισσότερες φορές το συναντάω γραμμένο έτσι. Θεωρούσα ότι το "ε" είναι λάθος, όπως και το μικρό "τ" για το Τούρκος, ή και το "ε" για το Ευρωπαίος. Τελικά ποια γραφή είναι η πλέον αποδεκτή;


> http://www.forums.gr/showthread.php...%F3%EC%FC%F2&p=1271677&viewfull=1#post1271677 Ας ξεκινήσω από το τελευταίο: 'έλληνας' (ελληνικός, ελλαδικός) είναι προσδιορισμός κι όχι κύριο όνομα. Όπως λέμε γήινος, ευρωπαίος, γαλαξιακός, υπερατλαντικός, ασιατικός, ολύμπιος, αθηναίος, πακιστανός, χριστιανικός, καισαρικός, ρωμαϊκός, θρακικός κλπ. Υπάρχει βέβαια και όνομα 'Έλληνας' καταγεγραμμένο ιστορικά, αλλά δεν νομίζω να αναφερόμαστε σε εκείνο. Τώρα, αν για λόγους υπερέχοντος εθνοφυλετισμού απαιτείται κατά το 'εγέρθητο ρε' να γράφουμε το έλληνας με κεφαλαίο αρχικό Ε και όλα τα υπόλοιπα με μικρό αρχικό γράμμα, τότε προφανώς και αναφερόμαστε σε μία ιδιότυπη 'εγέρθητη ρε' γλώσσα. Αναγνωρίζω το συναισθηματικό μέρος της γραφής με κεφαλαίο Ε, όπως το διαβάζουμε σε διάφορα έντυπα, επίσημα και μη, αλλά δεν έχω λόγο να αναπαραγάγω αυτές τις συναισθηματικής εντύπωσης παρωχημένες 'φαμφάρες'. Δεν κατηγορώ όποιον το κάνει, εντούτοις.





> Ο επιθετικός προσδιορισμός είναι 'περιφραστική' απόδοση επιθέτου και αφορά την απόδοση χαρακτηριστικών και ιδιοτήτων. Ο όρος 'έλλην' είναι επίθετο γιατί δεν χαρακτηρίζει κάποιον άνθρωπο από τη γέννησή του ή δια βίου απαραίτητα. Μπορεί σήμερα να είσαι έλλην, αύριο να σε αποκαλούν ανθέλληνα και παραμεθάυριο αλλοδαπό, ανάλογα με τις περιγραφές και τα επί μέρους χαρακτηριστικά που αποδίδονται στον εκάστοτε όρο 'έλλην'. Το ίδιο ισχύει με το 'όμορφος', το 'εύοσμος', το 'μακρύς', το 'εντόπιος', το 'γήινος', το 'συμπαντικός' κ.ο.κ. Ο κρυφός όρος που λείπει πίσω από το 'έλλην' είναι ο όρος που χαράζει στο επίθετο έλλην την εκάστοτε πορεία απόδοσης ιδιοτήτων.


----------



## SBE (May 22, 2012)

Τα αποσπάσματα που παραθέτειες προσπαθουν να πολιτικολογήσουν στους κανόνες γραμματικής. Όπως γράφεις τον Γάλλο θα γράψεις και τον Έλληνα.


----------



## Palavra (May 22, 2012)

Δες εδώ ΠεΖά και ΚεΦαΛαΊα Άγγλων, Γάλλων, Πορτογάλων... και αν δε λυθεί η απορία σου, τα ξαναλέμε :)


Edit: _Ο όρος 'έλλην' είναι επίθετο γιατί δεν χαρακτηρίζει κάποιον άνθρωπο από τη γέννησή του ή δια βίου απαραίτητα. _Ο όρος _γαλανομάτης_, _ψηλός_, _μελαχροινός_ κτλ δηλαδή πρέπει να γράφεται με κεφαλαίο; :scared: Ihatemythous, δεν θα έδινα παραπάνω σημασία στα αποσπάσματα που παραθέτεις, είναι εντελώς αυθαίρετα.


----------



## Zazula (May 22, 2012)

ΠεΖά και ΚεΦαΛαΊα Άγγλων, Γάλλων, Πορτογάλων...
Τη Γλώσσα μού την έδωσαν με μπόλικα Κεφαλαία;
αμερικανικός ή αμερικάνικος;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 22, 2012)

Τα αποσπάσματα μπερδεύουν ένα σωρό πράγματα μεταξύ τους. Επίθετα και ουσιαστικά, κύρια ονόματα και χαρακτηρισμούς... όλα ένας αχταρμάς. ο Ευρωπαίος γράφεται με κεφαλαίο, όπως και ο Πακιστανός, ο ασιατικός όμως γράφεται με μικρό, σε αντίθεση με τον Ασιάτη. Ο χριστιανός και ο χριστιανικός γράφονται με μικρό αμφότερα. Ο Έλληνας είναι εθνικό όνομα, όπως ο Γάλλος, ο Ισπανός και ο Αμερικάνος.


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Θα επαναλάβω κάποια του άλλου νήματος, για να υπάρχουν και εδώ, σε απάντηση του συγκεκριμένου ερωτήματος:

εμείς οι Έλληνες — ο Έλληνας υπουργός (σχολική ορθογραφία) > τάση εκσυγχρονιστών να γράφουν: ο έλληνας υπουργός. Οι εκσυγχρονιστές συνήθως δεν γράφουν «οι έλληνες».

η ελληνική γλώσσα, τα ελληνικά, η Ελληνική ή η ελληνική.

Στην εφημερίδα Το Βήμα θα δεις συχνά «ο έλληνας υπουργός» (μόνο σε θέση επιθέτου), αλλά όχι στην εφημερίδα Καθημερινή.

Τα παραδείγματα που έδωσες μπερδεύουν μήλα με πορτοκάλια και δεν μπορούν να οδηγήσουν σε κάποια λογική κατάταξη. Άλλωστε, απέχουν απ' αυτά που λέει η επίσημη γραμματική και δεν υπάρχει λόγος (εκτός από την αγραμματοσύνη) να έχει ο καθένας τη δική του γραμματική.


----------



## Earion (May 22, 2012)

Πόθεν ο χαρακτηρισμός "εκσυγχρονιστές" για τους οπαδούς του "έλληνας υπουργός";


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2012)

Από την καλή μου προαίρεση και μόνο.


----------



## Ihatemithous (May 22, 2012)

Οι παραθέσεις που έβαλα μου κίνησαν την περιέργεια, παρά τις αποδέχθηκα σαν σοβαρές απόψεις, άλλωστε δεν έχω και τις απαιτούμενες γνώσεις. 
Διάβασα τις αναρτήσεις και έψαξα τις παραπομπές. Ομολογώ ότι δυσκολεύομαι ακόμα να βγάλω άκρη.
Η πιο ολοκληρωμένη αναφορά από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω ήταν στην μήνυμα:


> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...μπόλικα-Κεφαλαία&p=71240&viewfull=1#post71240
> Ι. Τα αρχικά όλων των κύριων ονομάτων γράφονται πάντοτε με κεφαλαίο γράμμα, ενώ τα αρχικά των κοινών ονομάτων γράφονται κατά κανόνα με μικρό γράμμα, πλην συγκεκριμένων ειδικών περιπτώσεων.
> 
> Επομένως, με κεφαλαίο αρχικό γράφονται:
> ...


Μια και είναι ο νέος οδηγός της Ε.Ε. υποθέτω ότι μπορούμε να τον δεχθούμε σαν αρκετά αξιόπιστο.


----------------------------
Έβαλα το θέμα σε λάθος κατηγορία, αν κάποιος μπορεί ας το μεταφέρει όπου είναι η πάει καλύτερα.


----------



## Rogerios (May 22, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> ...Μια και είναι ο νέος οδηγός της Ε.Ε. υποθέτω ότι μπορούμε να τον δεχθούμε σαν αρκετά αξιόπιστο...



Οδηγός της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής, για την ακρίβεια. Το επισημαίνω διότι σε άλλα θεσμικά όργανα της ΕΕ εξακολουθεί να προκρίνεται η λύση "*Έ*λληνας υπουργός". ;)


----------



## Themis (May 23, 2012)

Rogerios said:


> σε άλλα θεσμικά όργανα της ΕΕ εξακολουθεί να προκρίνεται η λύση "*Έ*λληνας υπουργός"


Όπως δηλαδή λέμε ότι αυτό είναι μια Ρογήρεια διευκρίνιση;


----------



## Rogerios (May 23, 2012)

Themis said:


> Όπως δηλαδή λέμε ότι αυτό είναι μια Ρογήρεια διευκρίνιση;



:laugh::laugh::laugh:

[έμ, όχι ακριβώς]


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Παρότι τα παραπάνω γράφτηκαν σαν πείραγμα, εγώ ο σπαστικός θα πάρω την ευκαιρία να πω ότι τα επίθετα από ανθρωπωνύμια, π.χ. _κοπερνίκειος, σεξπιρικός, οργουελιανός, καρτεσιανός_ και εκατοντάδες άλλα κανονικά τριγενή επίθετα, γράφονται με αρχικό πεζό, όπως και τα επίθετα από εθνωνύμια (π.χ. _ελληνικός, αγγλικός_ κ.λπ.).
Με κεφαλαίο αρχικό γράφονται όταν δημιουργούν νέο κύριο όνομα. π.χ. Βερίγγειος Πορθμός.
Επομένως, η _ρογήρεια διευκρίνιση_, αλλά το _Ρογήρειο_.


----------



## nickel (May 23, 2012)

Τα εθνωνύμια με πεζό αρχικό δεν με αναστατώνουν, και δεν με αναστάτωσαν όταν τα πρωτοείδα, στο Βήμα νομίζω. Ίσως να εφάρμοζαν την πρόταση του καθηγητή Μαρωνίτη στο Εγκόλπιο. Γράφει εκεί (το έντονο, δικό μου):

1. ΕΘΝΙΚΑ, ΠΑΤΡΙΔΩΝΥΜΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΑ

Γράφονται με αρχικό κεφαλαίο τα εθνικά ή πατριδωνυμικά: _Έλληνες, Γάλλοι, Καλαματιανοί_.

*Γράφονται με αρχικό μικρό τα εθνικά ή πατριδωνυμικά, όταν από ουσιαστικά γίνονται επίθετα:*

_οι Έλληνες_ - αλλά: _ο έλληνας πρωθυπουργός_· _είμαι Ρουμελιώτης_ - αλλά: _ο ρουμελιώτης οπλαρχηγός_· _οι αδίστακτοι Φαναριώτες_ - αλλά: _ο φαναριώτης λόγιος_.

Γράφονται με αρχικό μικρό τα παράγωγα κυρίων ονομάτων και εθνικών: _οι πλατωνικοί διάλογοι, η ελληνική πολιτεία, η αγγλική γλώσσα, η αριστοτελική φιλοσοφία, η βυζαντινή ιστορία_ - αλλά: _το μάθημα της Βυζαντινής Ιστορίας_.

Ό,τι δηλαδή λέει και το (δ) του Οδηγού της Ευρωπαϊκής Επιτροπής.

Νομίζω ότι πειραματίστηκα για κάποιο διάστημα με το πεζό αρχικό και γρήγορα επέστρεψα στο παραδοσιακό σύστημα. Δεν είναι εύκολο να κάνει κανείς μετρήσεις αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι το παραδοσιακό διατηρεί την πλειοψηφία. *Όταν βάζεις σε όλα τα εθνωνύμια κεφαλαίο αρχικό, δεν πρέπει να σκεφτείς «Τώρα τι είναι αυτό εδώ: ουσιαστικό ή επίθετο;».* 

Πρέπει όμως να καταλάβουμε ότι είναι μια σύμβαση, είτε έτσι είτε αλλιώς είτε παραλλιώς (δηλαδή, είτε είναι επίθετα που χρησιμοποιούνται και σαν ουσιαστικά είτε είναι ουσιαστικά που θα πρέπει να χάσουν το κεφαλαίο τους όταν χρησιμοποιούνται σαν επίθετα είτε απλώς κύρια ονόματα που θέλουν πάντα κεφαλαίο αρχικό).

Ας ρίξουμε μια ματιά στη Γραμματική του Τριανταφυλλίδη:

489. Γράφονται με κεφαλαίο στην αρχή:
1. Τα κύρια ονόματα […]
Κύρια ονόματα λογαριάζονται και:
α) Τα εθνικά: _Έλληνες, Σουηδοί, Πειραιώτες, Σουλιώτισσες._

490. Γράφονται με μικρό γράμμα στην αρχή: […]
β) τα επίθετα που σημαίνουν οπαδούς θρησκευμάτων: _χριστιανοί, διαμαρτυρόμενοι, μωαμεθανοί._

Δεν λέει τίποτα για _έλληνες_ και _σουηδούς_. Αν όμως γράφουμε «οι μωαμεθανοί είναι» και οι «μωαμεθανοί κάτοικοι», κατά την ίδια λογική θα έπρεπε να γράφουμε «οι έλληνες» και «οι έλληνες πολιτικοί». Ωστόσο, όλοι συμφωνούν να γράφουμε «οι Έλληνες είναι» — και πολλοί προτιμούν να γράφουν με κεφαλαίο αρχικό και τους οπαδούς θρησκευμάτων. Υπάρχει ή δεν υπάρχει μπέρδεμα;

Αυτά τα ονόματα δεν μοιάζουν ούτε με τα αγγλικά ούτε με τα γαλλικά. Εκεί το Greek και το grec(que) είναι _Έλληνας_ ουσιαστικό και επίθετο και _ελληνικός_. Σε εμάς αυτά τα ονόματα είναι ουσιαστικά, όπως ο _πελάτης_ και ο _πολίτης_, που περιγράφουν μόνο ανθρώπους: ένα που είναι αρσενικό, καναδυό που είναι θηλυκά (_Πολωνή, Πολωνέζα_, αδόκιμο _Πολωνίδα_), αλλά κανένα ουδέτερο (λέει κανείς «ένα Άγγλο παιδάκι»;).

Επαναλαμβάνω ότι είναι μεγάλη απαίτηση να θέλουμε να αναλύει ο άλλος πότε το εθνωνύμιο είναι σε θέση επιθέτου προκειμένου να του βάλει πεζό αρχικό. Ποια από τα παρακάτω εθνωνύμια είναι επίθετα;

_Ο Αργεντίνος Λιονέλ Μέσι κάνει διακοπές στη Βραζιλία.
Ο Έλληνας Μέσι είναι ο Φετφατζίδης.
Η ομάδα έχει δύο Βραζιλιάνους παίκτες και έναν Ιβοριανό*.
οι Γάλλοι και Γερμανοί οικονομολόγοι_

(* Κάποια εθνωνύμια είναι και τοπωνυμικά/εθνωνυμικά επίθετα, δηλ. δεν έχουν διαφορετικές λέξεις όπως _Έλληνας - ελληνικός_, π.χ. _Θιβετιανός ηγέτης, θιβετιανά κύπελλα· Αυστριακός συνθέτης, αυστριακό περιοδικό_.)

Στα παρακάτω δεν θα θέλατε να βάλετε οπωσδήποτε κεφαλαίο;

_οι σιού πολεμιστές 
η λέσβια συγγραφέας Ειρήνη Βαρβαρέσου 
ο βλάχος ηγεμόνας Βλαντ Τσέπες
οι θράκες πελταστές
οι φοίνικες θαλασσοπόροι_

Αλλά, όπως είπα, συμβάσεις και συνήθειες είναι αυτά. Άμα σας αρέσει η διάκριση και ξέρετε να την τηρείτε σωστά και σταθερά, μπορεί κάποια μέρα να σας πούνε και εκσυγχρονιστές.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 23, 2012)

Μιας και θέτεις το θέμα ουδετέρου, να θυμίσω ότι λέμε Αγγλάκι, Τουρκάκι (ή Τουρκαλάκι), Αμερικανάκι, κτλ.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> ...να θυμίσω ότι λέμε Αγγλάκι...


...και Εγγλεζάκι!


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> λέει κανείς «ένα Άγγλο παιδάκι»;



Το ερώτημα ήταν κατά πόσο μπορούμε να συνδυάσουμε εθνωνυμικό με ουδέτερο ουσιαστικό (που δηλώνει πρόσωπο). Έναν τέτοιο συνδυασμό ανίχνευσα σε προχτεσινό κείμενο του Π. Μπουκάλα:

Μύθος τρίτος: «Οι συμμορίες με τα καλάσνικοφ είναι αλβανικές, κι αν συμμετέχουν Ελληνες, έχουν δευτερεύοντα ρόλο». Φυσικά και δρουν συμμορίες καθαρά αλβανικές, όμως ετούτη εδώ της βόρειας Ελλάδας (και ποιος ξέρει πόσες άλλες) έχει Ελληνες αρχηγούς, *Ελληνες πρωτοπαλίκαρα* και πληροφοριοδότες και Ελληνα νομικό σύμβουλο, υποθέτω κάποιο προσώπατο της τοπικής κοινωνίας, καλός χριστιανός κ.λπ.

Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ ότι ο Μπουκάλας τα γράφει με κεφαλαίο αρχικό και ότι η Καθημερινή (και όχι μόνο αυτή) αφαιρεί τον τόνο*. Την προσοχή μού τράβηξε το «Ελληνες πρωτοπαλίκαρα», που δεν διαφέρει από το «Έλληνες παιδιά», αλλά δεν με ενόχλησε όσο θα με ενοχλούσε το δεύτερο. Μήπως επειδή το διαβάζω περίπου σαν «Έλληνες για πρωτοπαλίκαρα»;




* Σε εργασίες για ελληνικά έντυπα, όταν οι οδηγίες λένε «τα κεφαλαία αρχικά που τονίζονται γράφονται χωρίς τον τόνο τους», αναγκάζομαι στο τέλος της δουλειάς να κάνω Find & Replace. Find Ά, Replace with Α κ.ο.κ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Δεν μας ενδιαφέρει εδώ ότι ο Μπουκάλας τα γράφει με κεφαλαίο αρχικό και ότι η Καθημερινή (και όχι μόνο αυτή) αφαιρεί τον τόνο*. Την προσοχή μού τράβηξε το «Ελληνες πρωτοπαλίκαρα», που δεν διαφέρει από το «Έλληνες παιδιά», αλλά δεν με ενόχλησε όσο θα με ενοχλούσε το δεύτερο. Μήπως επειδή το διαβάζω περίπου σαν «Έλληνες για πρωτοπαλίκαρα»;



Ακριβώς αυτό είναι. Διαβάζεις "Έλληνες για αρχηγούς, Έλληνες για πρωτοπαλίκαρα...". Μπορείς να το αντικαταστήσεις και με το "ως". Εδώ το ουδέτερο είναι μια μη μόνιμη ιδιότητα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 30, 2012)

nickel said:


> Την προσοχή μού τράβηξε το «Ελληνες πρωτοπαλίκαρα», που δεν διαφέρει από το «Έλληνες παιδιά», αλλά δεν με ενόχλησε όσο θα με ενοχλούσε το δεύτερο. Μήπως επειδή το διαβάζω περίπου σαν «Έλληνες για πρωτοπαλίκαρα»;


Δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν ενόχλησε _εσένα_, ξέρω όμως γιατί δεν ενόχλησε _εμένα_: Συγκεκριμένα, δεν με ενόχλησε επειδή πρόκειται απλώς για χρήση ουσιαστικού σε ρόλο επιθέτου (http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?10026-Ουσιαστικά-σε-θέση-επιθέτου). Εξίσου μηδενική θα ήταν η ενόχλησή μου αν διάβαζα για «τον Έλληνα-κλειδί στην όλη υπόθεση» και για «τους Έλληνες-μέλη της λέσχης Λύδαμπεργκ» (ή όποιας άλλης — και φυσικά θα αντλούσα τεράστια ευχαρίστηση από την ενόχληση που θα επέφερε αυτό το ενωτικό στη διάθεση του Νίκελ). 

ΥΓ Εντωμεταξύ ο Νίκελ έχει βρει τη σύναψη «Έλληνες-παιδιά» και «Άγγλος-παιδάκι» που δεν κάθονται καλά _σε κανέναν_, και τις χρησιμοποιεί ως κριτήριο ή —χειρότερα:inno:— για επιχείρημά του. Ωστόσο οι προαναφερθείσες συνάψεις σε άλλο αισθητήριο των ομιλητών προσκρούουν, κι όχι στο ότι έχουμε παράταξη ουσιαστικών όπου το πρώτο προσδιορίζει το δεύτερο. Συγκεκριμένα, για τα παιδιά και τα παιδάκια έχουμε εθνωνυμικά υποκοριστικά —όπως ελέχθη και πιο πάνω—, τα δε εθνικά ουσιαστικά στο γλωσσικό αισθητήριο των ομιλητών συνδέονται με ενήλικες. Οπότε το στοιχείο που ενοχλεί στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση είναι αμιγώς εννοιολογικό κι όχι γραμματικό. Έτσι λοιπόν άνετα μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για Έλληνες-χουλιγκάνια και Άγγλους-τσογλάνια που συνεπλάκησαν (ενδεχομένως και σε ξένον αχερώνα) κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nickel (Jun 30, 2012)

Δεν λέω κάτι διαφορετικό. Ότι το τρώμε όταν το βλέπουμε σαν παράταξη, «οι Έλληνες που είναι πρωτοπαλίκαρα», «ο Έλληνας που είναι μέλος». Ουσιαστικά δεν είναι αυτά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 20, 2013)

Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται στο σημερινό κείμενο του Σαραντάκου, απ' όπου αποσπώ το πολύτιμο υστερόγραφο:

Γράφτηκε παραπάνω ότι κάποια εθνικά ονόματα (εθνωνύμια) συμπίπτουν με το αντίστοιχο εθνωνυμικό επίθετο, με πιο γνωστό παράδειγμα τους Αυστριακούς. Εδώ, αναγκαστικά, θα έχουμε την ίδια λέξη πότε με πεζό και πότε με κεφαλαίο: είναι Αυστριακός – ο Αυστριακός συνθέτης – η αυστριακή εταιρεία. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για πολλά πατριδωνυμικά, ας πούμε Καλαματιανός (και το καλαματιανό μαντήλι), Αλεξανδρινός (αλλά και τα αλεξανδρινά σκουληκάκια), ή και Κρητικός, αν και το θηλυκό διαφοροποιείται: η Κρητικιά – η κρητική φιλοξενία. Κάποτε, υπήρχε και ο Σοβιετικός, που ήταν επίσης και εθνωνύμιο και εθνωνυμικό επίθετο. Όταν μετέφραζε τα απομνημονεύματα του Ηλία Έρενμπουργκ (μια απολαυστική μετάφραση), ο Άρης Αλεξάνδρου είχε πλάσει τον όρο “ο Σοβιετός” για το εθνωνύμιο, έτσι είχε: ο Σοβιετός συγγραφέας – η σοβιετική λογοτεχνία. Ευφυέστατη λύση, αλλά δεν έπιασε (πολλά είναι έξυπνα και δεν πιάνουν) κι έπειτα σταμάτησε να υπάρχει ΕΣΣΔ και μαζί της οι Σοβιετοί ή Σοβιετικοί πολίτες.


----------

